# Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?



## Stachelritter (15. November 2004)

Hallo !!!

Brauche eine günstige Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen (Jigköpfe),
mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so verwendet.
Habe mir gestern ein Do-It-Form bestellt weil mir das ewige Jigköpfe kaufen
zum Hals raushängt.
Als Blei möchte ich verschoßenen Luftgewehrkugeln von den Schießstand nehmen , bekomm ich gratis .

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben !!

Stachelritter


----------



## Lotte (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

moin-moin,

  erst einmal herzlich |welcome: hier im board!!! wie??? angemeldet haste dich 12/03 und postest heute das erste mal hier???? 

  du kannst doch einen campingkocher nehmen!!! kostet nicht die welt und bringt die hitze immer!!!


----------



## Trollschreck (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hej, ich nehme eine Lötlampe bzw. einen Gasbrenner für die 750 gr. Pilker.
Außerdem heizt es die Garage im Winter auf.
Vie Spaß beim gießen


----------



## arno (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Moin!
Ich habe einen alten Elektroherd mit einer Platte zum Bleikochen! 
Und drann denken, das die Belüftung beim Gießen sehr gut sein sollte!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hallo nd herzliches "Welcome on Board" zum ersten Posting.

Ich nutze auch einen Campingcocher von Camping-Gaz. Der Kessel muß nur klein genug sein.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Willkommen im Board und viel Spass hier.

Wir haben uns zu 4 den unten abgebildeten Ofen gekauft, den gibts hier!!!!


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Einplatten E-Herd. Kann man gut mit nach draußen nehmen (giftige Bleidämpfe). Ist gut für größere Vorhaben. Für Deine Luftgewehreinsätze reicht aber auch ein Spiritusbrenner weil Du ja weniger Masse heißmachen mußt. Übrigens nehmen wir Auswuchtbleie, das Ergebnis ist etwas härter weil es etwas legiert ist. Das ist nötig wenn man dünne Pilker gießen will sonst verbiegen sie permanent


----------



## TheJigMaster (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Also ein Lee Melting Pot rentiert sich nur, wenn man vor hat, größere Mengen Blei zu verarbeiten.

Für den normalen "Heimgebrauch" empfiehlt sich ein 2 Flammiger Gas-Campingkocher. Zumal man auf der einen Flamme die nicht vom "Topf/Tiegel" in Gebrauch ist, seine Form sehr gut erhitzen bzw. warm halten kann.

Bei Auswuchtbleien sollte man jedoch vorher die Verunreinigungen ausschmelzen, was zu einer enormen Geruchsbelästigung führt.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				TheJigMaster schrieb:
			
		

> ....was zu einer enormen Geruchsbelästigung führt.




Und nicht gerade gesund ist.


----------



## arno (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Deshalb sollte man das im Dunklen machen damit das keiner sieht!!!
Mein Einplattenkocher hat mir 5 Euro gekostet, und damit kann ich bis der den Geist aufgibt, warscheinlich bis zum nächsten Jahrtausend Blei kochen, ich würde mir nie so ein teures Teil kaufen wie der Karpfenwuerger, aber man muss ihn das hoch anrechnen , das er die Wirtschaft ankurbelt!!!!


----------



## karpfenwuerger (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb sollte man das im Dunklen machen damit das keiner sieht!!!
> Mein Einplattenkocher hat mir 5 Euro gekostet, und damit kann ich bis der den Geist aufgibt, warscheinlich bis zum nächsten Jahrtausend Blei kochen, ich würde mir nie so ein teures Teil kaufen wie der Karpfenwuerger, aber man muss ihn das hoch anrechnen , das er die Wirtschaft ankurbelt!!!!




Danke für die Blumen :q  :q 

Das Teil ist aber echt nicht schlecht, da raucht nix, da kann man sauber gießen damit, das Blei hat die richtige Temperatur,....
Und außerdem wenn man zu 4 ist, dann sind die Kosten akzeptabel.


----------



## Ansgar (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Ganz billig: einfach ein Marmeladenglas nehmen, Loch in den Deckel bohren/schneiden, bisschen Watte von unten durch das Loch durchfaedeln.
Brennspiritus ins Marmeladenglas, Deckel drauf und warten bis sich die Watte vollgesogen hat (die Watte ist jetzt der "Docht" des ganzen) und anzuenden. Jetzt hast Du einen Mini-Brenner, auf dem Du ohne Probleme Dein Blei zum Schmelzen bringen kannst. 

Kostenpunkt: Glas - nix (hat man eh), Brennspiritus 1 Euro

Du solltest das Blei giessen nur draussen oder in gut geluefteten Raeumen betreiben, Bleidaempfe sind garnicht gut...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

"Jetzt hast Du einen Mini-Brenner, auf dem Du ohne Probleme Dein Blei zum Schmelzen bringen kannst."


Ja oder eine Bombe oder Molotowkoktail, wenn du Glück hast jagst Du dich damit in die Luft, dann sparst Du sogar noch das Geld für weiteren Spiritus :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ansgar (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> "Jetzt hast Du einen Mini-Brenner, auf dem Du ohne Probleme Dein Blei zum Schmelzen bringen kannst."
> 
> Ja oder eine Bombe oder Molotowkoktail, wenn du Glück hast jagst Du dich damit in die Luft, dann sparst Du sogar noch das Geld für weiteren Spiritus :q  :q  :q




 :q  :q  :q Ich glaube Du guckst zuviel Fernsehen, Bondex  :q  :q  :q 
Klar muss man mit nem Brenner aufpassen aber ich habe jahrelang mit so nem Ding gearbeitet, denn ich hatte keinen Bunsenbrenner. Mir ist nie was passiert....

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mac Gill (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Ansgar,
nur weil dir noch nix passier ist, halte ich deine Bauanleitung für "Sub-optimal".

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Umgang mit Spiritus als Brennmittel in Selbstgebauten Brennern als kein guter Tipp.

Wofür gibt es wohl selbst für Fondue inzwischen einsätze mit Sicherheitsbrennpaste?

Dann ist es noch besser, sich eine Dose Sicherheitsbrennpaste zu holen, den Deckel ab und hat auch eine Wärmequelle. Wenn ich auch bezweifle, dass eine Lodernde Flamme genug Hitze erzeugt, um eine ausreichende Menge Blei zu schmelzen...


----------



## arno (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hui, das sind ja klasse Tipps!
Also Kinder unter 99 Jahren sollten die Finger von der oben genannten Version lassen!
Alle die älter sind , bei denen ists egal!


----------



## **bass** (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

hallo
da ich mir auch so einiges an blei besorgt habe wollte ich noch wissen aus was ihr eure gießformen bastelt.

wie stehts mit gibs,lehm oder muss es doch was festeres sein???


----------



## Igor (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				Stachelritter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!!
> 
> ...
> Habe mir gestern ein Do-It-Form bestellt weil mir das ewige Jigköpfe kaufen
> ...


 @ Stachelritter,
 wo hast du die Form bestellt? Vielleicht ein Link?


----------



## abuhamster (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hallo,
ich nehme einen zweiflammigen Camping-Gas-Kocher. Geht astrein damit.


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Mal abgesehen von der Romatik - lohnt das wirklich??


Man braucht eine recht teure Gießform für jedes Blei. Dann braucht man Wirbel und auch noch Brenner und Gas. Puder und / oder Öl, um die Sachen aus der Form zu bekommen gehört doch auch noch dazu, oder?? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Wie sieht das rein rechnerisch aus???


----------



## arno (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Aali-Barba, natürlich lohnt sich das!!!
Außerdem machts Spaß außer wenn man sich verbrennen sollte!!!
Ich habe mir zwei Gußformen bei E-bay ersteigert.
Eine für Birnenbleie bis 40 Gr. und eine Für Pilker bis 70 Gr, .
Dann hab ich mir eine einfache Gußform gedreht!
Dazu hab ich eine Aluwelle genommen zwei Teile gesägt , dann die Flächen geplant.
Dann habe ich einen 35 mm Bohrer genommen und vor Kopf so tief gebohrt das die Hauptschneide versenkt war.
Bei zwei Telen so gemacht.
Dann habe ich die im Schraubstock eingespannt und dort wo die Teile zusammenstoßen habe ich ein 5 mm Loch gebohrt, das Loch anschließend mit einem Senker erweitert.
Dann hab ich ddie Treile gewendet und dort zwei kleine Löcher nebeneinander gesetzt, dort kommt der draht als Öse gebogen rein!
Und fertig war eine Gußform für ein Blei mit 130 gr. .


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz billig: einfach ein Marmeladenglas nehmen, Loch in den Deckel bohren/schneiden, bisschen Watte von unten durch das Loch durchfaedeln.
> Brennspiritus ins Marmeladenglas, Deckel drauf und warten bis sich die Watte vollgesogen hat (die Watte ist jetzt der "Docht" des ganzen) und anzuenden. Jetzt hast Du einen Mini-Brenner, auf dem Du ohne Probleme Dein Blei zum Schmelzen bringen kannst.
> 
> Kostenpunkt: Glas - nix (hat man eh), Brennspiritus 1 Euro
> ...


#d #d #d #d #d 
Klingt wirklich billig - zumindest scheint es mir die billigste Methode zu sein, sich in die Luft zu jagen. 
#d #d #d #d #d


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich mir eine einfache Gußform gedreht!
> Dazu hab ich eine Aluwelle genommen zwei Teile gesägt , dann die Flächen geplant........................


Mooooment!

Also Alumunium geht als Gußform????

Wir haben das Zeug nämlich hier Stangenweise rum fliegen und ne Drehbank, Bohmaschine etc. hat man als Schlosserei ja nun auch :q 

Fürs Fräsen hätte ich auch jemanden, wobei ich kleinere Teile auf nem Kreuztisch auf der Bohrmaschine machen könnte. 

hmmmm, 

Einen Reifenhändler meines Vertrauens hätte ich auch zur Hand.

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Wenn ich mal so rechne, was ich an Bleien brauche, könnte das vielleicht doch ne schöne Sache für die Terrasse sein im Winter. |kopfkrat


----------



## arno (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Tja, da kann man mal sehen wie einfach die Welt ist!


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

#6 

Muss man da ne bestimmte Legierung nehmen beim Aluminium???

Hast Du evtl. ein Bild von Deiner selbstgebauten Form? |uhoh: 

Muss man da vor dem Gießen eine Art Antihaftzeugs (Puder/Öl) rein gießen? #c 

Und wieso bin ich Trottel seit Monaten durch die Werkstatt gelaufen und nicht selber drauf gekommen????|kopfkrat 

Fragen über Fragen :q :q :q


----------



## Mac Gill (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Ich benutze keine "Antihaftzeugs" -> Ich bekomme immer alles ohne Probleme raus -> Sowohl meine Brandungsbleie, als auch meine Jigköpfe...


----------



## ChristophL (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Alu reicht, Blei hat einen sehr niedrigen Schmelzpunkt - da wird Alu noch lange nicht flüssig.

Ich habe früher auch Blei gegossen - k.A wo ich das Zeug habe, das war auch Homemade marke "Bondex" - allerdings nicht aus Glas :q 

Spiritus geht in der Tat gut als Brennmittel wenn man auf offener Flamme kocht, denn der stinkt nicht so.

Auswuchtblei ist Top, aber: Es stinkt wirklich höllisch wenn sich das Gummi im Pott auflöst (abschöpfen und nicht abbrennen lassen!). Ich glaube ich würde heute lieber ein paar Euros für Bleibarren ausgeben.

Derzeit kaufe ich mein Blei wieder - aber ich verliere auch kaum Montagen, denn ich angle nicht am Meer bzw. in grossen Flüssen (wenig Hindernisse -> minimaler Montagenverbrauch).

mfg
Christoph


----------



## schrubberschnec (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hi,


ich nehme immer Sicherheitsbrennpaste von meinem Fondue!!! 
Dat geit ganz wunderbar  

Und wirklich vorsicht mit den Dämpfen, sonst :v spreche aus Erfahrung

Schrubberschnecke


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Also mit ´nem Spirituskocher geht das schon ganz gut, ich würde mir das Ding allerdings kaufen für 5-10 Euro im Baumarkt oder Campingbedarf. Die machen wirklich gut Hitze und brauchen wenig Spiritus. Damit sind sie eine günstige Variante. Für größere Mengen würde ich einen kleinen 1 oder 2-Platten E-herd nehmen. Den kann man auch draußen aufstellen mit´ner Kbeltrommel hat man dann auch Strohm.

Wer´s braucht kann Talkum für die Formen nehmen, dann gehen dei Gießlinge noch leichter aus den Formen raus. Talkumpulver kann man mit einem groben Borstenpinsel dünn in die Formen streichen.

@**bass** 
Also zum Gußformenbau gibt´s hier einen eigenen Thread, hier geht´s erst mal nur um die Wärmequelle. Schau Dir mal die älteren Themen dazu an, da steht schon fast alles darüber drin, mit Silikon, Alu, Holz...

@Aali-Barba
also wenn du schon mit dem Basteln anfängst, dann kreiere mal eine für mich mit, vielleicht eine mit Minipilkern 20-60 Gr. wäre nicht schlecht :q Kostet ja nichts |kopfkrat


----------



## Stachelritter (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hallo !!

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tips , ich werde mir dann mal einen Gaskocher zulegen.

An Igor hier der link ich hoffe er funktioniert ist das erstmal, wenn nicht klappt
gib einfach bei google Thomas Kubiak ein.

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=21C3

Stachelritter


----------



## arno (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Stachelritter, bedenke das Gas teuer ist!

Aali-Barba:::


Muss man da ne bestimmte Legierung nehmen beim Aluminium???
Nein jede Alulegierung ist so gut, das sie das ohne Probleme aushält!

Hast Du evtl. ein Bild von Deiner selbstgebauten Form?
Wenn ich meine Digi Kamera wieder in Gang bekomme!

Muss man da vor dem Gießen eine Art Antihaftzeugs (Puder/Öl) rein gießen?
Müssen nicht aber können!
Ich mache einfach Kinderknete in die Löcher wo der Draht sitzt , damit das Blei dort nicht alles versaut!
Zur not geht auch nen Popel, aber wenn Du viel gießen willst, must Du bei Deiner Familie um Popel betteln!!!!

Und wieso bin ich Trottel seit Monaten durch die Werkstatt gelaufen und nicht selber drauf gekommen????
Trottel ??? Könnte daran liegen!!!


Fragen über Fragen 
Wer nicht fragt, der nix weis!!!


----------



## Palometta (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				Aali-Barba   schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man da ne bestimmte Legierung nehmen beim Aluminium???



Ganz normales AL MG PB ist ausreichend und läßt sich auch besser bearbeiten als Alu mit hohem Silizium-anteil.


Do-It Formen gibt es hier (Boardpartner ) und auch dort  (kein Boardpartner aber sehr gute Preise    )

In Berlin und auch in Bayern gibts jedes Jahr Boardietreffen zum Pilkergießen da kann der Eine oder Andere sicher was lernen.  #6 

Leider ist in NRW noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen und ich habe leider nicht die Location dafür  :c  :c 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Bondex (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

So habe jetzt mal meinen Brenner aus der Werkstatt geholt und extra für Euch fotografiert. Ist auf jeden Fall die günstigste Alternative weil sparsam im Verbrauch und überall einsetzbar, außerdem geht´s schnell damit.Hier das Foto


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Der erste Schritt ist vollbracht #6 


War heute eh zum Winterreifen aufziehen beim Reifenhändler und der hat mir dann gleich einen rund 20 kg schweren Eimer mit altem Blei mitgegeben. Wenn ich es nicht übertreibe, sagt er, kann ich mir ab und an was holen. #6 #6 #6 

Nun muss ich mal sehen, ob ich mir die Formen selber fräse (für Sargbleie ist das ja wohl am Einfachsten, damit fang ich dann erst mal an -  und Schweißdraht aus V4A, um die Löcher rein zu bekommen beim Gießen, haben wir Massenhaft in der Firma rumfliegen). Für Birnenbleie brauch ich ja dann Wirbel zum Eingießen. Sind das Spezielle fürs Eingießen, oder die normalen, die man kaufen kann?


----------



## arno (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Moin!
Das sind ganz normale Wirbel!
Ich hba mir mal 1000 Stück gr. 12 bei E-bay ersteigert!
Ich würde für die Wirbel wirklich bei E-bay schauen, denn der Händler nimmt da andere Preise für!!!

Wenn Das Blei vom Reifenhändler nicht reicht, geh doch zum Dachdecker oder einen anderen Reifenhändler!


----------



## arno (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Moin!
Das sind ganz normale Wirbel!
Ich hba mir mal 1000 Stück gr. 12 bei E-bay ersteigert!
Ich würde für die Wirbel wirklich bei E-bay schauen, denn der Händler nimmt da andere Preise für!!!

Wenn Das Blei vom Reifenhändler nicht reicht, geh doch zum Dachdecker oder einen anderen Reifenhändler!

Wenn Du eine Form für Birnenblei baust, machst Du mir eine mit ???
Am besten ab 40 Gr. und dann in 20er Schritten größer machen!
Ich hbae leider keine Möglichkeiten mehr dazu!


----------



## Bondex (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

für mich auch?


----------



## arno (17. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Mach am besten so um die 4000 Stück , dann bekommt jeder eine imAB!!!
Oder wie viel sind es jetzt?


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Ich hab mir die Bilder mal genau angeschaut von den Formen. Die Formen selber scheinen mir auch bereits ein Gußteil zu sein, denn mit mechanischer Bearbeitung ist die Form des Birnenbleies kaum hinzubekommen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist ja sogar die Kontur des Wirbels mit in die Form eingearbeitet. 


Diese Fächerbleie als Laufbleie dagegen schon eher, weil diese gerade Kanten haben und keine runden Übergänge.
In Großserienfertigung wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehen damit, weil ich wie gesagt keine Fräse habe. 

Ich werd mir mal die Formen genauer ansehen, dann melde ich mich. ICh kennen den Besitzer eines mechanischen Betriebes gut, der hat CNC Fräsen etc. Muss mal mit dem Schnacken, was der für Kleinserien dieser Teile haben möchte.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (18. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Mach am besten so um die 4000 Stück , dann bekommt jeder eine imAB!!!
> Oder wie viel sind es jetzt?




Fast 7.100 Member!!!!


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Aali-Barba
Gut wenn das einfacher mit geraden Kanten ist, dann nehme ich eben eine Sargbleiform mit 10-80 Gr Gußnestern. Am besten eine mit Scharnieren zum Klappen und einem massiven Haltegriff. :q Nee im Ernst darüber solltest Du wirklich mal nachdenken, das erleichtert das Gießen ungemein, weil mann keinen Schraubstock zum Zusammenhalten braucht #6 Das Ding sieht dann einem Waffeleisen nicht ganz unänlich


----------



## arno (18. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Ja das stimmt, meine Birnenbleigußvorm ist auch aus zwei Einzelteile, und es sind keine vernünftig Druckpunkte für ein Schraubzwinge vorhanden!


----------



## Palometta (18. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@ all
Ob sich die ganze bastelei wirklich lohnt  #c 

Also , ich bin Metallbearbeiter und hätte so Fast jede Möglichkeit sowas zu machen aber für unter €20 was basteln ... ne da kostet ja schon das Material mehr . #t 
Da kauf ich mir doch lieber ne schöne Form und verwende die gewonnene Zeit mit anderen schönen Sachen   

Bleigießen und so ...  :q 

Kleiner Tip am Rande !

Anstelle des Schraubstock kann man auch eine Grippzange verwenden.

Die läßt sich besser händeln und ist vielseitiger .

Gruß #h 
Palometta


----------



## fischkopf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Silvester nehmen wir immer ne kerze


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Palometta
aber wir sind hier ja bei Basteln und Selbermachen :q Sicher kann man manchmal billiger etwas kaufen, aber richtig stolz ist man dann nicht. Es ist auch die Auseinandersetzung oder besser Beschäftighung mit seinem Hobby, die Freude bereitet, das herumpfriemeln, probieren, werkeln und dabei das Denken ans Angeln #c Manchmal ist es das Schöpferische und nicht eben nur eine reine Preisfrage die ausschlaggebend ist, ich könnte meine Fische auch billiger bei Aldi kaufen als sie in Norge zu angeln - Einkaufen ist aber eher ein Frauenhobby :q  :q  :q


----------



## Palometta (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Bondex

Grundsätzlich bin ich deiner Meinung  #6  aber bei so banalen Sachen wie Grundbleie lasse ich das nicht gelten.
Sicher ist es Etwas schönes einen Fisch mit einem selbstgewerkelten Köder zu fangen und das herstellen hochwertiger macht auf jeden Fall Sinn und ist für mich nicht nur Zeitvertreib .

Aber stell dir mal folgenden Ausspruch vor .

....Und den hab' ich mit einem selbstgegossenen Grundblei gefangen...  :q 

Meine Devise.

Bastel  Ja und auch gerne da wo es Sinn macht ,da wo es keinen Vorteil bringt geh ich mir leiber was kaufen und nutze die gewonnene Zeit für was Vorteilhaftes .

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## arno (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Moin!
Palometta, wenn Du die Zeit in Geld aufrechnest, dann hast Du recht!
Aber es ist auch schön, wenn man sieht wie seine eigenen Gedanken Form annehmen!
Meine selbstgebaute Form hat mir nix ausser Zeit gekostet,und damit kann ich leben!
Es waren ja auch nur knapp 20 Minuten!!!
Und wenn ich bedenke was fertige Bleie kosten, bin ich ecvht zufrieden!


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Palometta
es geht hier doch nicht um die Grundbleie selbst, sondern um das Fertigen einer Metallform. Schon dieser Prozess erfordert, Können, Geschick, Geduld, Erfahrung...Wer eine Bleiform basteln kann, der schafft vielleicht auch eine Pilkerform oder vielleicht sogar eine Wobblergußform. 
Übrigens habe ich schon schöne Aale, Karpfen, Dorsche... mit selbstgegossenen Bleien aus selbstgemachten Holzformen gefangen, und was soll ich sagen - ich bin stolz drauf, daß diese Bleie allen Erfordernissen entsprechen.

Gut, meine Angelschnur selber zu machen habe ich noch nicht versucht und Haken habe ich mir auch nur früher aus Nadeln gebogen. Ich kenne allerdings einige Fliegenbinder, die ihre (Lachs)Haken selber biegen, schmieden, härten und mit einem oder mehreren Widerhaken versehen. Aus dem einfachen Grund: Sie sind besser oder auf jeden Fall anders als die von der Stange aus dem Laden. Wer weiß, vielleicht kann man auch mal neue Bleie entwickeln, die andere Möglichkeiten bieten. Vielleicht kann man gekaufte Formen in der Qualität verbessern? Vielleicht brauche ich keine 50 Gr. Sargbleie sondern nur die 30 Gr. Also muß ich bei einer gekauften Form alle 20er, 40er und 50er wieder einschmelzen |kopfkrat Du siehst es gibt viele Gründe dafür seine Formen selber zu basteln, wenn man das Knowhow und die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Denn auf eine perfekte selbstgemachte Form kann man zurecht stolz sein #6


----------



## Palometta (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Gut ... bervor ich noch mehr verhauen werde    :q 

War ja nur ne Anmerkung von mir . wie gesagt geder Jeck is anders :m

Ich dachte/denke nur das man beim Bau einer Grundbleiform nicht wirklich was verbessern kann und es eigendlich vergeben Liebesmüh ist.
Und wenn ich die selbe Zeit für andere Sachen verwende (Vorfächer binden uä. ) wäre /ist mir weit mehr geholfen .
Nun gut liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich durch einige Umstände etwas weniger Freizeit als manch Anderer zu Verfügung habe  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Will nicht kneifen, aber heute haben wir im Betrieb drüber geklönt und siehe da, da sind wir mit 5 Anglern, die sich nun für je 15 Euro diverse Formen bestellen werden. Teile ich da jede Form durch 5, wär ich mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert, wenn ich das der Ersparnis wegen selber machen würde. :q


----------



## arno (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Moin!
Palometta, ja wnn wenig Freizeit vorhanden ist, dann kann ich das auch verstehen!
Dann würde ich auch lieber angeln als basteln!!!

Aali-Barba, na das ist doch klasse, da hat man jahre lang Arbeitskollegen und weis noch nicht mal das die Angeln!
Das ist doch auch ne gute Idee, jeder holt ne andere Form und dann werden die Formen getauscht, oder man macht einen Gießtag, da kann man sich dann anschließend selbst noch von innen begießen!


----------



## Flußbarschfan (20. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Stachelritter: Super!  #h  Dein erster Beitrag!  :q  Mich wunderts, dass Du Zeit zum Schreiben hattest, Du alter Hechtkiller!!!!!!!  #a   :q  :q  :q 
Naja, wie am Tel. besprochen, die Abende sind doch etwas kühl! Da kann man posten!  #6   Drücke Dir für morgen die Daumen! Halt mich bezüglich der Fänge auf dem Laufenden! #a  Ansonsten, bis Donnerstag!
Zum Thema: Schlage Gasbrenner vor: Den kannst Du draußen nutzen - wegen der Dämpfe! Denke die Küche eignet sich da nicht so besondes!  :q  Das gibts nur Ärger! |smash:
Weiter so!  #6


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Palometta
ich habe so viele Bleie und Pilker, daß ich das auch nicht nötig hätte welche selber zu gießen. Im Schnäppchenmarkt bekommt man Pilker manchmal für 0,50€ fertig lackiert mit Driling. Bleie bekommt man in rauen Mengen von Kolegen geschenkt oder billig zu kaufen. Und trotzdem bastel ich mir noch welche zusammen, weiß der Geier warum, ich denke mal, weil´s Spaß macht...


----------



## Palometta (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Bondex

Nicht nötig ist der falsche Ausdruck.
Ich finde nur dasdein Grundblei eine so banale Sache ist an der man weder etwas verbesern kann noch das sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt  #t 

Ich habe schon des Öfteren deine (Eigenbau ) Wobler bewundert  #6 ..das ist ne Sache das Lohnt sich der Aufwand allemal 

Ich hoffe du/ihr verstehst mich #t 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Palometta
na klar verstehe ich Dich. Daher bastel ich auch mehr Wobbler als Gußformen für Bleie. Ich habe leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit Metalle professionell zu bearbeiten. Fehlt mir allerdings auch das Knowhow dazu. Vielleicht besorge ich mir später mal eine Drehbank, eine CNC-Fräse, ein vernünftiges Schweißgerät...Kostet aber schließlich alles erst mal recht viel Geld und wenn man nicht damit umgehen kann rechnet sich das auch nicht  so recht. Obwohl - es wäre schon schön, wenn ich endlich meinen Griff für meine Fliegenrolle drehen könnte (dann könnte ich auch wieder angeln gehen!!!)


----------



## Palometta (22. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

@Bondex


> -Obwohl - es wäre schon schön, wenn ich endlich meinen Griff für meine Fliegenrolle drehen könnte (dann könnte ich auch wieder angeln gehen!!!)



Mach mir mal ne Zeichnung und per PM oder Mail  an mich.

Mal sehen was ich für dich machen kann :m

Kann aber was dauern  #t 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hier so müßte das ungefär aussehen. Die Hülse sollte aus Alu oder Edelstahl sein und der Stift vielleicht aus Messing oder auch Edelstahl. Insgesamt sollte der Griff vielleicht 10mm Durchmesser haben und etwa 2 cm lang sein. Natürlich sollte sich die Hülse auf dem Stift drehen können. Daher muß oben diese Verdickung oder Kappe sein, die die Hülse auf dem Stift hält. Der Stift muß allerdings mit einer Schraube durch das Blech der Rolle fixiert sein. (das war bei meinem alten Griff nicht so richtig der Fall, die Schraube hat sich gelöst, darum habe ich ihn auch verloren). :c


----------



## Bondex (24. November 2004)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

#h hier so sieht das gute Stück aus. Und hier sieht man mein lächerliches Provisorium aus Plexiglas - nicht gerade hübsch und es wackelt weil die Schraube (habe ich wegen der Kappe so gemacht und sie als Stift genutzt, zuviel Abstand zur Hülse hat) die 3M-Schraube sollte möglichst so einen Kopf wie auf der Abbildung haben damit sie nicht hervorsteht


----------



## esbinfischen (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



karpfenwuerger schrieb:


> Willkommen im Board und viel Spass hier.
> 
> Wir haben uns zu 4 den unten abgebildeten Ofen gekauft, den gibts hier!!!!


 
Hi!
Würde auch so einen Ofen suchen und hab nun auch gleich auf euerer Seite die Ihr angegeben habt gesucht doch leider finde ich ihn nicht.
Vielleicht


----------



## esbinfischen (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Hi!
Würde auch so einen Ofen suchen und hab nun auch gleich auf euerer Seite die Ihr angegeben habt gesucht doch leider finde ich ihn nicht.
Vielleicht gibts noch eine Artikelnummer oder dergleichen?

Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Cobra HH (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



esbinfischen schrieb:


> Hi!
> Würde auch so einen Ofen suchen und hab nun auch gleich auf euerer Seite die Ihr angegeben habt gesucht doch leider finde ich ihn nicht.
> Vielleicht


erst mal ein herzliches |welcome: im board
könnte es daran liegen das es schon 4jahre her ist
sprich das sie den nicht mehr im programm haben


----------



## Franky (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Neenee! Den gibt's noch im Sortiment! Das Ding hat die Artikelmummer 110-002-00  und fällt unter "Bleigussformen und Zubehör" / "Bleiguss-Zubehör" auf Seite 2.

@ esbinfischen:
Herzlich willkommen an Board! Der Ofen ist genial, ich habe den selber. Leider ist das DIng bei Hakuma leider ausverkauft. Einfach mal bei Kubes anrufen und fragen, wann der wieder reinkommt.


----------



## wallek (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Also ich benutze einen Camping Kocher und eine Edelstahlkelle aus der Küche!
Die einfach Heiß machen und ab dafür in die Form! Klappt super wenn man keinen Tattrich hat!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Man kann einen Bunsenbrenner nehmen. Man kann es auf´em Herd machen. Aber dann lieber DAVOR das Essen kochen.
Ich habe immer einen alten, flachen Kochtopf genommen und drausen über nem kleinen Lagerfeuer erhitzt.

Die Antwort kommt zwar 4 Jahre später, aber besser zu spät als nie...#c


----------



## flexxxone (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

ich hab's bisher nur ein einziges mal gemacht... 
in der Küche... |rolleyes #c

dat gab richtich Mecker    |krach:  |motz:

seitdem hab ich's mir verkniffen... irgendwann wird schon mal ein alter Brenner rausspringen... und dann kann's losgehen


servus
flexxx


----------



## xmxrrxr (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Habt ihr mal über eine transportable Kochplatte nachgedacht ? Da muss man zumindestens nicht in der Küche werkeln :q
Aber nicht vergessen die Kabeltrommel vorher abzuwickeln!
Bei der Leistung wirds sonst dem Kabel schön warm

Für die etwas betuchteren kanns auch ein kleines Induktionsfeld mit passendem Topf sein. #6

Oder eine Lötflamme, Propanbrenner etc.

Es gibt also viele Möglichkeiten

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Franky (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Ja, mit den einflammigen Kochfeldern funktioniert das auch (min. 2 KW). Induktion schön und gut, aber das nutze ich doch lieber in der Küche statt beim dreckigen Bleigießen!  Ausserdem sind die Pötte dafür recht teuer. Mit'n ausrangierten Edelstahltopf aus Muttis Bestand geht das auch - hauptsache er ist hoch! Nur für kleine Bleie und Jigs ist der obige Gussofen unschlagbar. Schnelles Füllen und gutes Dosieren helfen beim sauberen Arbeiten doch sehr!


----------



## schleppangler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

und wenn sich hier schon mal alle gedanken ob des sauberen Bleigießens machen,sollte die Gesundheit nicht hinten dran stehen.Da die meisten verunreinigtes Blei verwenden (Auswuchtblei,Schrotkugeln),sollten die Dämpfe,die giftig sind nicht ausser acht gelassen werden.
Ich benutze daher eine Halbgasmaske mit Aktivkohlefilter,die allerdings alle 6 Monate getauscht werden müssen!!!Und zwar ab dem Zeitpunkt des Aufreissens,den diese Filter arbeiten auch wenn man die Maske nicht aufhat!!!


----------



## xmxrrxr (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Noch ein Grund mehr es nicht am heimischen Herd zu machen 

@Franky
Induktion war natürlich als Joke gemeint, obwohl es natürlich funktionieren würde, den entsprechenden Topf vorausgesetzt.

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



schleppangler schrieb:


> Schrotkugeln



|muahah:

Aber unter den Schrotkugeln gibt es auch Stahlkugeln und die sind Erheblich schwerer zu schmelzen. Da braucht mal Temperaturen von weit über 1000 °C.:vik:

Aber ich kann nur empfehlen, mal im örtlichen Schützenhaus nachzufragen. Besonders, wenn die einene Luftgewehrstand haben. Denn die Luftgewehrkugeln sind komplett aus Blei und haben ein gewicht von 0,53g. Da kann man meistens KOSTENLOS Kiloweise Blei mitnehmen. Die sind meinst froh, wenn das "Zeug" weg ist.


EDIT: Habe gerade gesehen, dass der Themenstarter die Idee auch schon hatte...


----------



## xmxrrxr (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Werde trotzdem mal hier beim Schützenverein nachfragen.... denn fragen kostet ja nix, Blei schon |supergri

Hab bei e*** mal ein paar kilo-Barren ersteigert, die werde ich demnächst mal "umformen".
Erfahrungsberichte folgen 

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



mirror schrieb:


> denn fragen kostet ja nix, Blei schon



Beim Schützenverein kostet höchstwarscheinlich beides nichts


----------



## xmxrrxr (8. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

das wäre gut, die Jugendmannschaft würde sich bestimmt freuen 

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Insomnia (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*

Tipp von mir: Bei www.egun.de gibt es recht oft gebrauchte Öfen von Lyman oder RCBS oder Redding zu kaufen, oftmals schon für unter 30 Euro. Die Teile halten echt ein Leben lang, gießen absolut sauber und sind immer sicherer als wenn man mit Feuer rumhampelt. Des weiteren: Lupi-Munition ist arg weich und arg gefettet, genau so wie .22er (KK) Bohnen. Ich gehe zum Dachdecker, dort gibt es Bleiband in Unmengen zu sehr guten Preisen. Beim Schrotti findet man auch immer Blei.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Wärmequelle zum Bleigießen ?*



Insomnia schrieb:


> Lupi-Munition ist arg weich und arg gefettet



Also die, die ich kenne ist nicht gefetter. Zumal das Fett ehh verbrennt, wenn man das Blei erhitzt.


----------

